# ex follettoverde



## folletto (28 Agosto 2012)

ari-ciao a tutti, ho abbreviato il mio nick da follettoverde a folletto passando al nuovo forum

tanti in bocca al lupo e complimenti ad amministratori & Co. e a tutti quanti, con la speranza che al nuovo milanworld faccia seguito presto una nuova proprietà / dirigenza per il nostro malconcio Milan

Forza Milan sempre e, magari, senza il Nano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto


----------

